# Disk brakes on front wheel catching



## Campfire (31 Oct 2010)

The disk brakes on front wheel of my Greenspeed Anura trike are catching. I've not used it for a while. I have no idea of how to adjust them. Can anyone help please? I did have the wheel out to repair a puncture but I think I put the wheel back correctly - so far as I can see there's only one place to put the wheel & forks together. Also, would it be safe to ride it to a bike shop if it was a specialist job. Thanks.


----------



## Campfire (1 Nov 2010)

Just looked User and it says AVID on the disk. The trike hasn't had a great deal of use as my garage has been a bit full & so it's been at the back on its rear two wheels (front up in the air).


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Nov 2010)

Google suggests Avid BB5s
Fairly easy to adjust

http://bluecollarmtb.com/2006/10/30/how-to-dial-in-avid-bb5-mechanical-disc-brakes/

Easier than typing out a how-to


----------



## Campfire (4 Nov 2010)

Thanks Sheffield Tiger, I've bookmarked this. I'm not sure which model of Avid it is but will get the trike into the daylight and have a look.

Ian Sims of Greenspeed has just contacted me. I told him they were sticking & he asked me to explain! Just how can you explain that the disks are making a noise and sticking/squeaking when the wheel rotates?

Maybe I didn't make it too clear.


----------



## Bman (4 Nov 2010)

I have Avid Juicy 3's on my MTB, ok its not a trike, but its the same concept isnt it?

Whenever I remove my front wheel, I have to adjust the brakes so they dont rub. I do this my loosening the bolts that hold the brake calipers to the bike, Hold the brake to clamp it onto the disc, then tighten the mounting bolts again. 

Sometimes they need a little bit more precise positioning, but its usually quite easy to get the wheel spinning freely.


----------



## fixedfixer (5 Nov 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Google suggests Avid BB5s
> Fairly easy to adjust
> 
> http://bluecollarmtb...al-disc-brakes/
> ...



+1 The spec on the web says BB5 cable operated. Use the Tiger's link. 

PS When you were asked to describe the catching sound I'd think they wanted to find out if a) constant b) on off sort of catch - if b) then likely to be a twisted disc which can be carefully bent back int shape (bit of a bodge). 

Not unusual for brakes to need a 'twiddle' once the wheel has been out and back in again.


----------



## byegad (6 Nov 2010)

I had BB5s on my Kettwiesel. They persistently dragged and needed constant adjustment. I swapped to BB7s, the disc is the same so you only change the calliper. BB7s have a bigger pad so brake better, adjusters at both sides so they are a breeze to keep 'just right' and rarely rub. Also the BB5 pads only lasted 1000 miles and the BB7 pads have so far covered 3000+ miles and are still good for more.


----------

